# mDNSResponder



## jewsofeast (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi,

How to resolve mDNSResponder-108 package conflict.

I get this error -


```
mDNSResponder-108 --corrupted stack crash when parsing bad resolv.conf
```


----------



## Erratus (Jul 17, 2010)

Well, when running portaudit I see this for a quite long time now:

```
*** starting PORTAUDIT ***
Database created: Sa 17 Jul 2010 02:00:01 CEST
Affected package: mDNSResponder-214 (matched by mDNSResponder<=214)
Type of problem: mDNSResponder -- corrupted stack crash when parsing bad resolv.conf.
Reference: <http://portaudit.FreeBSD.org/1cd87e2a-81e3-11df-81d8-00262d5ed8ee.html>

1 problem(s) in your installed packages found.

You are advised to update or deinstall the affected package(s) immediately.                                                                                                         
*** PORTAUDIT finished ***
```

As far as I understand this warning there is no danger as long as /etc/resolv.conf can be properly parsed by mDNSResponder. I.e. file should not contain characters that are not expected in this file or missformatted IP numbers could be a problem. But I do not know this for sure.


----------



## jewsofeast (Jul 17, 2010)

Due to this I am unable to install kde desktop.


----------



## Erratus (Jul 17, 2010)

You may try setting environment variable (temporarily!)

```
setenv DISABLE_VULNERABILITIES yes
```
or 
use option of make

```
make -DDISABLE_VULNERABILITIES install clean
```


----------



## jewsofeast (Jul 17, 2010)

Will do that in virtualbox, installed PCBSD 8.1 RC.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 17, 2010)

@jewsofeast, please don't ask every question in the General forum -> Select the right forum for new threads


----------



## Erratus (Jul 19, 2010)

*Patch for mDNSResponder*

A patch for mDNSResponder is available:

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=ports/147007

But why is the port not patched? Has this to be done manually and why and how?


----------

